
Red Hat got $34B and you got $0.  why - ericzawo
https://blog.tidelift.com/open-source-creators-red-hat-got-34-billion-and-you-got-0.-heres-why
======
hp
The point here of course isn’t that it’s bad to make a profit with OSS; it’s
that maintainers can learn from how this was done and participate in it
themselves to sustain their work.

------
jayess
Red Hat doesn't "get" $34B, its shareholder do.

